# plow for 3510



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

New here. Have a CK3510hb coming [delivered}, this week, wondering if any of you could share experience with 3 point plow? Clay in one area and loam in others. Could the HS 3510 handle a 2 bottom 3 point? thanks for responses.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome from NH... enjoy.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ck3510hb, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 3510 has about 38 HP, and can easily handle a two bottom plow. Maybe even a three bottom plow. In my youth, I plowed many, many acres with a 2 bottom plow using a Ford 8N (less than 30HP).


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks sixbales; I have an old ferguson 2 bottom I will try in loam first. I hesitate to hook it up to my JD 3400 4 bottom. 4010 snorted with it in the clay.


----------

